# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Bot] PrroBot: OpenSource D2R Bot (MapAssist fork)

## prrovoss

GitHub - prrovoss/PrroBot: D2R MapHack (with botting capabilites)

I have no videos or screenshots to showcase it, but I might add some if really needed.

This is a MapAssist fork with some added botting/autotele features. I have started this project a couple of months ago and developed it in the very few hours of free time I have. About a week ago I (and a lot other MapAssist users) got banned, so my motivation to take this project any further is pretty much gone. In its current state it is not very user friendly, a lot is hardcoded and not configurable via config files. My end goal was to make this a fully fledged bot, sadly this is currently not the case. I hope this project is helpful to anybody who is trying to do something similar. Maybe someone even picks up where I left and finishes this bot (but make it open source please).

See Readme.md for further details.

Precompiled: Release latest . prrovoss/PrroBot . GitHub

Just like MapAssist this requires an installation of D2 1.13c on your system. See Installation . OneXDeveloper/MapAssist Wiki . GitHub for further instructions.

----------


## CreativeXtent

Really cool. I'll check it out soon  :Smile: 
What ver of mapassist is it on?

----------


## prrovoss

> 4370282[/URL]]Really cool. I'll check it out soon 
> What ver of mapassist is it on?


Should be the latest stable version.
Very few features are disabled though so they dont interfere with my changes or they dont work for some other reason. But 99% of the MapAssist festures should still work as expected.

----------


## TehVoyager

how detectable is it

----------


## prrovoss

> 4370372[/URL]]how detectable is it


at least as detectable as MapAssist

----------


## CreativeXtent

> at least as detectable as MapAssist


Develop some warden catch for us  :Big Grin:  lol

----------

